# Any pics of F250/350 plow mount frames with plow off?



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Think I landed a 2008 F250 V-10 Crew Cab 4x4. Should know for sure whether or not the deal is sealed in a week.

I've been looking back and forth between a few different plow companies, mainly the norm......Boss, Western, and Meyer. I'm wondering if anyone could post some pics of their plow setups with the plows OFF the truck. Just curious to see how much of the frame is visible when the plow is off. Seems like Meyer really hides their frame setup, which I kinda like. I'm just a homeowner with a big driveway, so I'd rather keep the truck looking "non-commercial" all year long.

Thanks!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

From what I have seen, the Western Ultramount looks very low key with the brackets off. The Boss, not so much, you have the whole thing exposed. The Meyers I can't speculate on but who the hell buys a Meyers anyway.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

You almost have to look for the western ultra mount brackets. They hide very well compaired to others.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

with the huge plastic on the 08-up 4x4s hides the boss plow mount pretty well.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Once you take the reciever pockets off the ultramount it is hard to see unless you know what to look for. The recievers pin on and off in about 10 seconds.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Just by luck there was an 08 SD at church today with a Boss mount on it. I love the Boss plow, but I'm not too keen on the mount that remains all year. I'm pretty interested in the Western setup. I didn't realize they had the removable brackets. Very slick.

Thanks for the replies so far guys!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

66 BADBOY;1095802 said:


> Just by luck there was an 08 SD at church today with a Boss mount on it. I love the Boss plow, but I'm not too keen on the mount that remains all year. I'm pretty interested in the Western setup. I didn't realize they had the removable brackets. Very slick.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far guys!!


You are just doing your driveway right? Just get a 8 ft. Western poly blade and call it a day. You don't really need to spend the extra money on a V nor do you need the extra weight. Keep it simple, and go with the Western for the hidden look.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the look of plow mounts personally....weird, but I do.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1096135 said:


> You are just doing your driveway right? Just get a 8 ft. Western poly blade and call it a day. You don't really need to spend the extra money on a V nor do you need the extra weight. Keep it simple, and go with the Western for the hidden look.


Hey man, that is me on the Ford Truck forum. thanks for your responses here and there.

I was only thinking about a 7 1/2, maybe 8ft. Just have a tough time fitting an 8ft in my garage (VERY tight left to right). I'm waiting on a price for a 7 1/2 ft Western Pro. Probably go with the back drag blade too. That is one thing I really like about the Western, plus the removable mounts too. The one thing that was always in my mind about Boss was "what happens if you lose hydraulics?" At least with the Western, you can chain it up and/or still dismount.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

66 BADBOY;1096883 said:


> Hey man, that is me on the Ford Truck forum. thanks for your responses here and there.
> 
> I was only thinking about a 7 1/2, maybe 8ft. Just have a tough time fitting an 8ft in my garage (VERY tight left to right). I'm waiting on a price for a 7 1/2 ft Western Pro. Probably go with the back drag blade too. That is one thing I really like about the Western, plus the removable mounts too. The one thing that was always in my mind about Boss was "what happens if you lose hydraulics?" At least with the Western, you can chain it up and/or still dismount.


With Boss, you can just ratchet strap it up. But, if you want the low key look, get a Western, and maybe just add some wings on there. A 7', 6" will be just the width of your truck, and less when you angle it. A Western wing is 6" on each side, so you would have an 8' 6" blade when you want it, but a 7' 6" to fit in the garage.

Or...

You could get a 7', 6" V blade, which will be around 6', 6" or less when Vee'd in, of which you could then add wings to to get a 8' 6" blade when needed. That's probably what I would do, and get a poly blade for lighter weight. And, a V blade is much better for clearing long driveways.

Does your truck have a plow prep package?


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Hopefully buying the truck next week. Its a CC V10 with 5200 lb springs. So no, it doesn't have it. Gotta swap to 5600lb to have the true plow prep.

I plowed my driveway with a 7'6" Meyer on my 89 Dodge for 4 years with no issues. I MIGHT step up to an 8' blade though for the SD. Trying to stay as light (while still being stout enough) to make the truck last as long as possible........my goal is to keep this truck till retirement in 19 years.

By the way, are you aware of any issues the early 2008 SuperDuty trucks had? I don't know when this truck was built. Are the issues strictly diesel? Or gas too?

Thanks!!!


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy smokes. The price of an installed 7'6" Western Pro is $4400 plus tax. YIKES.

Gotta try to contact two more dealers. That seems awful steep to me.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

66 BADBOY;1097072 said:


> Hopefully buying the truck next week. Its a CC V10 with 5200 lb springs. So no, it doesn't have it. Gotta swap to 5600lb to have the true plow prep.
> 
> I plowed my driveway with a 7'6" Meyer on my 89 Dodge for 4 years with no issues. I MIGHT step up to an 8' blade though for the SD. Trying to stay as light (while still being stout enough) to make the truck last as long as possible........my goal is to keep this truck till retirement in 19 years.
> 
> ...


EDIT: 5600 is plow prep. Some also had 5200 as plow prep. Depends on config.

The 08 gassers were stout. No real problems. The diesels, as usual, had most of the trouble.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

66 BADBOY;1097278 said:


> Holy smokes. The price of an installed 7'6" Western Pro is $4400 plus tax. YIKES.
> 
> Gotta try to contact two more dealers. That seems awful steep to me.


Go see what esitrucks.com is selling them for.


----------

